# Où sont archivées les anciennes pages du site d'Apple ?



## augusterre (1 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas où poster ce message, mais je me pose une une question : Les anciennes pages du site d'Apple sont-elles archivées, et si oui, où ?
Merci


----------



## edenpulse (1 Février 2021)

Tu les trouveras peut être ici : https://archive.org/web/


----------



## peyret (1 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas où poster ce message, mais je me pose une une question : Les anciennes pages du site d'Apple sont-elles archivées, et si oui, où ?
> Merci


Salut,

..peut-être ici -->https://www.google.com/search?newwi...hUKEwjJnf_00MnuAhUKtxQKHUTIDT8Q4dUDCAw&uact=5


----------

